# NetworkManager + Wireless Repeater + Intel 4965 AG

## Hwoarang

Hi

I have a very strange problem around here. 

I use a wireless USR 9113 router which distributes my adsl connection among my machines. Additionally I use a TP-LINK router configured as a repeater which extends the wireless range of my USR router

The thing is that my laptop which has an intel 4965AG wireless card always connect to TP-LINK instead of the USR even if the signal coming from the USR is much stronger. I tried to unplug TP-LINK then my laptop successfully connected to USR. When I plugged TP-LINK, my laptop "jumped" to TP-LINK making my local+internet connection much slower

The signal from USR is 70/70 ( -22 dbm ) whist the one from TP-LINK is 46/70 ( -53 dbm )

Any ideas?

I use the latest~ Networkmanager

----------

## pilla

Don't know how NM deals with it, but you can configure connection priorities in  wpa_supplicant.conf.

----------

## Hwoarang

Nah wpa_supplicant is not an option. I believe that it is a bug/feature on iwlagn driver since I encounter the same problem when I use the Gentoos' net.wlan0 init script

----------

